# The next drop...



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Ffs, I'm out most day tomorrow. Let's see if they make more than 5 units available so that they don't sell out in 23 seconds..


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Baffo said:


> Ffs, I'm out most day tomorrow. Let's see if they make more than 5 units available so that they don't sell out in 23 seconds..


So you won't fall for the G-IOTA at the end .


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Baffo said:


> Ffs, I'm out most day tomorrow. Let's see if they make more than 5 units available so that they don't sell out in 23 seconds..


 There's usually 200-300 of the two colours available. With the last lot, white sold out in a couple of days and black in about 5 days. UK stock seemed to last longer than the other regions... No guarantees this time around however!


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

profesor_historia said:


> So you won't fall for the G-IOTA at the end   .


 I might. I wanted to book a Niche anyway as you have circa 1 week to cancel..


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Beat me to it...

I just had notification...


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I was gonna keep it quiet so less competition.

In fact I'm gonna eBay mine for profit and start collecting all the different colours of the G-Pen.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@BaffoEmail I got said it will go live at 1500 GMT - can you set a reminder and do it on your phone?


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@SuffolkDoug I can but I'll be on my bike. Maybe yes, maybe no..


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kjk said:


> I was gonna keep it quiet so less competition.
> 
> In fact I'm gonna eBay mine for profit and start collecting all the different colours of the G-Pen.


 Sorry! I'm waiting for mine to arrive in the March delivery batch. I won't be ordering another!


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Baffo said:


> @SuffolkDoug I can but I'll be on my bike. Maybe yes, maybe no..


 How long are you going out for...?

Not sure if it's still dark at 9am there, leave a 10am...mmm that would mean, 5hrs plus, ride...

serious miles !!😉


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Al Grandé said:


> How long are you going out for...?
> 
> Not sure if it's still dark at 9am there, leave a 10am...mmm that would mean, 5hrs plus, ride...
> 
> serious miles !!😉


 Haha, probably around 100k, and it's already well lit at 8am, but I'm not an early bird! In theory I should be back home by the time the Niche is up for sale..


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Baffo said:


> Haha, probably around 100k, and it's already well lit at 8am, but I'm not an early bird! In theory I should be back home by the time the Niche is up for sale..


 In that case...

Should be back in time to watch,

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Al Grandé said:


> In that case...
> 
> Should be back in time to watch,
> 
> Omloop Het Nieuwsblad


 Thanks for reminding me!! I had forgotten about it.


----------



## HaggisMoose (Jan 25, 2021)

Baffo said:


> Haha, probably around 100k, and it's already well lit at 8am, but I'm not an early bird! In theory I should be back home by the time the Niche is up for sale..


 I hope you're going north of Glasgow not south  Yes it's the old north/south of the river battle and I'm from north so have to promote that.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Al Grandé said:


> In that case...
> 
> Should be back in time to watch,
> 
> Omloop Het Nieuwsblad


 Is that still only in Eurosport? (UK)


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@SuffolkDoug would thoroughly suggest getting the GCN+ app, £19.99 and you watch everything incl. highlights and stuff for one year..

@HaggisMoose Haven't decided yet, but I go South all the time due to living there (I don't like it as much as the North, but to be honest cba going through 1h of city centre to go North..), so probably North is on the cards!

Ok enough OT.. Niche.. 🤣


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

At least with the Niche there are less than 24 hours to dissect and over analyse every square inch of the grinder before folk have to make their decisions ...


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Baffo said:


> @SuffolkDoug would thoroughly suggest getting the GCN+ app, £19.99 and you watch everything incl. highlights and stuff for one year..
> 
> @HaggisMoose Haven't decided yet, but I go South all the time due to living there (I don't like it as much as the North, but to be honest cba going through 1h of city centre to go North..), so probably North is on the cards!
> 
> Ok enough OT.. Niche.. 🤣


 We are the bikes that say niche niche niche.

I need to get out on the bike but I'm not even managing to consistently ride on Zwift.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Baffo said:


> I might. I wanted to book a Niche anyway as you have circa 1 week to cancel..


 'both both both both' ...... repeats until @Baffo gives in a buys both 😁 🥱


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Baffo said:


> Haha, probably around 100k, and it's already well lit at 8am, but I'm not an early bird! In theory I should be back home by the time the Niche is up for sale..


 Am i missing something ? *aren't we in lockdown* ? ....exercise by all means, but *60 miles isn't exactly local* :classic_rolleyes:



Kjk said:


> I was gonna keep it quiet so less competition.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> Am i missing something ? *aren't we in lockdown* ? ....exercise by all means, but *60 miles isn't exactly local* :classic_rolleyes:


 Yes, it's not in a straight line. It's a wiggly wiggle around within the local authority


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Baffo said:


> It's a wiggly wiggle around within the local authority


 I don't think my daughter would believe you; just before she arrested you :classic_rolleyes:

p.s. you can't edit like you've done...*you have to quote exactly as it's shown by the author so as to not misrepresent the author's original meaning*.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> Am i missing something ? *aren't we in lockdown* ? ....exercise by all means, but *60 miles isn't exactly local* :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> I don't think my daughter would believe you; just before she arrested you :classic_rolleyes:
> 
> p.s. you can't edit like you've done...*you have to quote exactly as it's shown by the author so as to not misrepresent the author's original meaning*.


 Why would I edit, I'm always editing to correct grammar or add stuff, the intent is never to misrepresent.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Begin cyberattack


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kjk said:


> Begin cyberattack
> 
> View attachment 53797


 you joke but the site is down 😞


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Well you've crashed it 🤣🤣


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Absolute p**s take......


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I haven't been this disappointed since the Britney Spears Circus tour back in '09...


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

Did they really only have 160 units for sale??


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

It's up now go to the indiegogo site Here


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

All appear to be sold?

- correction: I think they've updated and more are available.


----------



## Coffee21 (Feb 27, 2021)

Did the UK batch sell out already? Never mind - refreshed the page and it's there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2021)

Why go through their website? They sell via IndieGoGo...

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/niche-zero-the-best-conical-burr-coffee-grinder#/

Looks like Black only for the moment. No UK models up yet either


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

More black than white.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Sadly part of me knows that half of those will go on ebay 😭 and be trotted up.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kjk said:


> More black than white.


 white sold out and black 2/3rds gone in 20 mins


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> Sadly part of me knows that half of those will go on ebay 😭 and be trotted up.


 def agree - they are selling like tickets to a gig that end up on resale 😞


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

If i ran it, id look for duplicate payments and refund them.

I was going to get one, but im 50/50

The mazzer is a cracking grinder, just big


----------



## Olliecoffie (Feb 8, 2021)

I had a white one in my basket but sold out in the time it took me to enter my credit card.

Glad they're all not going to end up on eBay...


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow, sold out in half an hour. (even less, considering that they went online a few minutes after 3pm). I didn't even get to see a white one, they were gone instantly.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Managed to get one in black.

All sold in 30 mins!!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Olliecoffie said:


> I had a white one in my basket but sold out in the time it took me to enter my credit card.
> 
> Glad they're all not going to end up on eBay...


 Well now I can see how many G-Dawgs I can get for one Niche Zero...


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

Likewise @Baffo

Got a black one ordered so happy with that


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

Sold Out.

All shown as sold within 30 mins.

Very popular, else odd site behaviour.


----------



## johnna (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow, all gone in half an hour.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

HVL87 said:


> Managed to get one in black.
> 
> All sold in 30 mins!!


 Me too. I mean, was tempted to cancel once I decided between this and the Solo, but even if I take delivery of the Niche I'm sure I could sell it after 5 minutes for like £9999999999 on eBay..


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Well there are 90-odd flat burr single dosing grinders available from BB. Will be interesting to see if those who lost out on the Niche decide to go for the G-Dawg.


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

I went in when 39 out of 350 black were sold.

By the time I'd completed the check-out details they had all gone. I'm sure I wasn't that slow.


----------



## kbzoo (Oct 28, 2018)

Missed out on the white one but managed to get a black. Incredible how fast they were going.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Watch ebay now...


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Baffo said:


> Me too. I mean, was tempted to cancel once I decided between this and the Solo, but even if I take delivery of the Niche I'm sure I could sell it after 5 minutes for like £9999999999 on eBay..


 That's true 😄

Parts of the solo seem a bit cheap/unrefined like the bellows, so I'm not convinced. I don't like the idea of a bellows anyway, an extra thing to think about. With the Niche just grind into the dosing cup and do something else.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't believe how quick they have sold this time around!


----------



## Carlyrox (Jan 29, 2021)

Managed to get a black one.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I actually prefer the black one so am happy. Put it in my basket at 2 sold and by the time I checked out it was 150...


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Watch ebay now...


I am sure there are quite a few people buying only to sell later on eBay...


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

profesor_historia said:


> Cuprajake said:
> 
> 
> > Watch ebay now...
> ...


 Given that several have gone fairly recently for 800+ I'd say that's a fair bet. Bummer really, but what can you do when demand is seriously outweighing supply?


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hexagram said:


> Given that several have gone fairly recently for 800+ I'd say that's a fair bet. Bummer really, but what can you do when demand is seriously outweighing supply?


 Build a competitively priced alternative and market it through well established stockists in their local markets 😎


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Hexagram make more of the product.

Person opinion but i feel the niche is purposely held back to keep demand up.

You telling me they make less than a 1000 in 3 months?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> You telling me they make less than a 1000 in 3 months?


 Made in Asia where things are churrned out in their thousands, especially if something is "popular" (popular = ££$$)....they'd be making tons of them (profit is a big motivator).....strange how they don't or *won't* :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Cuprajake said:


> @Hexagram make more of the product.
> 
> Person opinion but i feel the niche is purposely held back to keep demand up.
> 
> You telling me they make less than a 1000 in 3 months?


 For the time being it certainly looks that way. I'm sure around August/September time last year they were available on the website for a good few weeks?

Surely there will come a point soon where they scale up and start to produce more. I guess it's a delicate balancing act, you can't scale up too much unless you're going to be shifting huge numbers of units or starting to sell other products.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, I went on the site assuming this was all BS and they hadn't actually launched the new batch today....really, all gone already!!!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

This level of demand is not sustainable, there will most likely be an abundance of lightly used secondhand bikes, musical instruments, and coffee equipment once we are allowed to emerge from our homes. Mass lockdowns are creating a lot of noise from a demand planning/production management perspective.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

I wonder if they manufactured far more black than white units cause they knew that most people who wanted the white one would have said "oh feck it, let's get the black one"? They must want Instagram to have some pics of the black one as well..


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Baffo said:


> I wonder if they manufactured far more black than white units cause they knew that most people who wanted the white one would have said "oh feck it, let's get the black one"? They must want Instagram to have some pics of the black one as well..


 The March batch had more white than black and the white still sold out first in all areas, so it seems strange they put more black this time.

Checking back it took five days for all of them to sell out last time, can't recall if the volumes were higher.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Eu plug one for £944 on Ebay. These things are as bad as GPUs atm.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Eu plug one for £944 on Ebay. These things are as bad as GPUs atm.


 True, but you can't mine coins with a Niche' :classic_laugh:


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Managed to get one but it was the EU version 😩 there wasn't even a UK one listed when I got that, only saw an EU/US one so assumed it was correct.

Anyone know how easy it is to change the plug? Or will just be a simple adapter?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Hexagram said:


> For the time being it certainly looks that way. I'm sure around August/September time last year they were available on the website for a good few weeks?
> 
> Surely there will come a point soon where they scale up and start to produce more. I guess it's a delicate balancing act, you can't scale up too much unless you're going to be shifting huge numbers of units or starting to sell other products.


I don't think they will scale up, why would they as there is a high demand anyway? Like this they don't have to invest more and change the production and logistics status quo.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@drh__ Just cut the old one off.. you will loose a few inches and simply fit a 3 pin plug from (Wilko now woolies has gone). When I were a lad, my dad taught me how before I was 8 years old.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rincewind said:


> True, but you can't mine coins with a Niche' :classic_laugh:


 I swear some people must be looking at ebay and the inflated Niche prices and....me I just roll with it now. I dislike price gouging, but you can only protect people from themselves so far.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

> 8 minutes ago, DavecUK said:
> 
> @drh__ Just cut the old one off.. you will loose a few inches and simply fit a 3 pin plug from (Wilko now woolies has gone). When I were a lad, my dad taught me how before I was 8 years old.


 Really that simple? 😂 Never had any experience with EU plugs so wasn't sure if they were wired different. Easy though, thanks for the help 🙌🏼


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I dislike price gouging, but you can only protect people from themselves so far.


 Agreed....it's as Paddy would say; "greed, greed and more ****ing greed"










i knew i should've bought more than 2 of them :classic_wink:


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I swear some people must be looking at ebay and the inflated Niche prices and....me I just roll with it now. I dislike price gouging, but you can only protect people from themselves so far.


 That was graphic ????


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@HVL87 Actually I just watched all of it...wow, yeah more so than I intended... Obviously don't want to reflect some forum members reactions too accurately 😆


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

I wonder how many people bought a handful with the aim of reselling for a profit.

Niche should really sort things out.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm against it in principle, but I'm sympathetic to the fact that a lot of people have been struggling for a while, and an easy way of profiting might be hard to resist for some.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Baffo said:


> I wonder how many people bought a handful with the aim of reselling for a profit.


 Now the words got out about the "profit to be made" i can imagine quite a few....as mentioned, certain graphics cards are also another "earner".

I'm just wondering if i did an ebay ad in couple of weeks should i advertise "both" together to try and circumvent ebays fee's muhahahaha :classic_wink: ....i'll call the ad "*Radeon Niche 8GB*" 💲💲


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wonder, if the likes of aliexpress were listing them on their site, how many they managed to round up...

I think I saw they had some listed (not there now though)


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

When I was in the process of trying to buy one, I saw an additional charge of £10 creep in from somewhere.

Does anyone know what that might have been for? It was as if it was related to where I live but cannot think why. I was buying a UK version. It might have been because of the credit card I was using...

Did any successful bidders pay extra?


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

rogher said:


> When I was in the process of trying to buy one, I saw an additional charge of £10 creep in from somewhere.
> 
> Does anyone know what that might have been for? It was as if it was related to where I live but cannot think why. I was buying a UK version. It might have been because of the credit card I was using...
> 
> Did any successful bidders pay extra?


 That was the delivery charge 👍


----------



## londonstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

The Indiegogo website went pretty unresponsive from about 2.58pm. I managed to get on at about 3.12pm and managed to get a white one - I was pretty relieved, especially as at one stage it said there were 90 of them with 350 black.

I've just checked (11.40pm) and everything has gone.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@londonstuff a white one? that's at least £7999 on eBay.

I still don't know what to do with mine. Ideally in March there will be more reviews on the Solo, so by the time this black Niche arrives home, I'll know what to do with it.


----------



## londonstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

Baffo said:


> @londonstuff a white one? that's at least £7999 on eBay.
> 
> I still don't know what to do with mine. Ideally in March there will be more reviews on the Solo, so by the time this black Niche arrives home, I'll know what to do with it.


 Yeah I seem to have snagged one of the white. Hadn't even thought of eBay and won't but it's clearly interesting that demand strips out supply by so much and for so long - I've just looked in horror at the first listing for Niche Grinder on the Bay being a white UK for £900 

I can only think that they've literally got one factory and that's the limit of their production but like others say, in the grand scheme of things, scaling things up is one of the easier elements compared to the R&D, prototyping, etc.


----------



## Carlyrox (Jan 29, 2021)

I will definitely be keeping mine, its the reason i bought it. One could wait for the next product that may have good/great reviews though where do you stop.

Given the Niche reviews and the feedback regarding their customer relations, then this has to be the best buy by far.

Regards.

Keith.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Baffo said:


> @londonstuff a white one? that's at least £7999 on eBay.
> 
> I still don't know what to do with mine. Ideally in March there will be more reviews on the Solo, so by the time this black Niche arrives home, I'll know what to do with it.


 The G-Dawg strikes me as the option for someone who can't get ahold of/afford a Niche. I don't think we will be seeing people ditching their Niche to get into the G-Dawg any time soon, but time will telll.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> Agreed....it's as Paddy would say; "greed, greed and more ****ing greed"


 Apparently it's called Capitalism. Big companies do it all the time., be it with production in cheaper labour markets, re-badging of mass produced items, stock markets etc. But I agree with @DavecUKabout price gouging and will simply wait till they become available and not pay the inflated prices. Would be great if people didn't buy them when they appear on eBay.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Kjk said:


> The G-Dawg strikes me as the option for someone who can't get ahold of/afford a Niche. I don't think we will be seeing people ditching their Niche to get into the G-Dawg any time soon, but time will telll.


 I don't know, plenty of people seem to crave the flat burrs and mentioned it would be nice to "have both". Now, if somebody has a Niche already and just needs/wants one grinder, then by all means, I don't think the Solo is an upgrade.

In terms of workflow I think the Niche is unbeatable, and I like the looks of it. I would just like to understand what's myth and what's reality about flat burrs.

It's good that I have enough time to ponder, so in this case I won't complain about Niche taking their sweet time to ship.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Baffo - Funnily enough, I was chatting to another forum member and he had a similar question. So I tried out both a big flat//conical this weekend with my other half as the blind taster.

Results are in for the EK43 vs. Niche throw down. It was officially a tie! 😂

I prefer the EK, thinner shots with more distinct fruity acidity but less texture. Closer to what you would expect in a hipster 3rd wave coffee shop.

My wife prefers the niche, more body or thickness, tastes marginally less fruity and slightly more "traditional". Tiny bit more chaff but still can handle profiled shots etc.

Differences were marginal at best tbh., I would be happy with a Niche if push came to shove in terms of noise/counter space. It's like a 8/10 versus 9/10 comparison, both are at point of diminishing returns for improvements really for most people. Both are better than my old 64mm SJ though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with Northern_Monkey. In a side by side comparison using a Niche and EKs on two different types of Londinium, Niche held up extremely well which is fulsome praise when you look at the price differential.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is no such thing as a winner! They are both designed as single losers. Taste is purely opinion!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> There is no such thing as a winner! They are both designed as single *losers*. Taste is purely opinion!


 Freudian?


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

I got my order in for a Midnight Black version at 15.30, there were still at least 25 kicking around according to the page. Looking forward to getting on the single dosing bandwagon.

We live in crazy times though, coffee grinders and bloody graphics cards going like tickets to Glastonbury. Niche have clearly made a call not to ramp up production, maybe to maintain levels of quality which would be admirable - but they were like hens teeth even before this kicked off, so I'm sure even 2x the current rate would fly off the shelves.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

2cups said:


> I got my order in for a Midnight Black version at 15.30, there were still at least 25 kicking around according to the page. Looking forward to getting on the single dosing bandwagon.
> 
> We live in crazy times though, coffee grinders and bloody graphics cards going like tickets to Glastonbury. Niche have clearly made a call not to ramp up production, maybe to maintain levels of quality which would be admirable - but they were like hens teeth even before this kicked off, so I'm sure even 2x the current rate would fly off the shelves.


 i wonder if this is mainly a combination of a couple of things - Chinese New Year stalling production for a month and interest ramping up in the States.

My hunch is that over the next 2-3 months they will transition away from IGG as a sales platform into a more standard webshop - even if there are wait times like the Lagom etc.

If it were me - after the euphoria of yesterday selling 1500 units in 30 mins - it would freak me out a little as there is potential for it to really blow up and with potential competition coming this year i would want to avoid being associated with facilitating price gouging.

But hey - thats just my opinion and i have nothing to back it up

Glad you got a machine!


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

jonr2 said:


> i wonder if this is mainly a combination of a couple of things - Chinese New Year stalling production for a month and interest ramping up in the States.
> 
> My hunch is that over the next 2-3 months they will transition away from IGG as a sales platform into a more standard webshop - even if there are wait times like the Lagom etc.
> 
> ...


 Cheers. This seems to be a long term issue that has been exacerbated by the pandemic. As I said, getting one was just as difficult two years ago when I was first looking at grinders.

I say "issue", but some have questioned whether it is a deliberate strategy to keep supply lower than demand. Which seems a odd thing to do, especially as it retails at a reasonable price point - given the quality of the product I don't think they're making an excessive margin on them or price gouging. I mean, it's effectively a very nicely design white good, not luxury fashion we're talking about.

I guess it comes down to being a family business, and not having the same imperative (or maybe resources) to maximise sales that a more conventional company would

Agree the transition from IGG is long overdue. The claim on the receipt page that I wouldn't be guaranteed to receive my goods is a bit off-putting after dropping 500 quid, even though I have no doubt it will turn up in April. They're long past the 'crowd funding' phase, and with the ease that a Shopify or similar can be set up these days, seems a no brainer.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

jonr2 said:


> My hunch is that over the next 2-3 months they will transition away from IGG as a sales platform into a more standard webshop


 I don't see why... I mean, they've been on IGG for over 3.5 years now.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Aidy said:


> I don't see why... I mean, they've been on IGG for over 3.5 years now.


 yeah - i am clearly more likely to be wrong that right given that history but my thinking was based on a couple of things

- firstly selling out in minutes not days is a different dynamic especially if it results in a bunch of them appearing on Ebay at inflated prices

- secondly production seems to have increased somewhat - this time 1500 units for delivery next month as opposed to 3/400 previously


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Aidy said:


> I don't see why... I mean, they've been on IGG for over 3.5 years now.


 For the record, neither I own NZ nor took the opportunity (the UK units) last time around.



Amazing campaign to occupy a white space


A very good / an excellent grinder


A great CX backed up by fantastic after sales


Nevertheless, I have been following this closely as the more I read, the more it interests me as a business development manager and products owner working for a technology company. They have definitely thought this out thoroughly. A lot of reasons have been cited as discussions points on this forum.

The current business model does puzzle me, considering a new kid on the block sold their grinder thru' the distribution network. I think they would have explored this route during the last couple of years, if not since day 1. Are they working on a lower profit margin? Is it sharing a small part of the pie with the market place or slowly ramping up production to access the supply-demand balance before going full monty or supply-side bottlenecks?

I am sure, we will see a few more players entering this segment this year and the next. They have done all the work, I would love them to go mainstream and sit pretty in this segment that too at a very attractive price point.


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> For the record, neither I own NZ nor took the opportunity (the UK units) last time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad I'm the only one who can't work this out.

As you say, they've done the work and by all accounts have an excellent product on their hands - it's clearly been a bit of a labour of love, backed up with some solid mechanical engineering and attention to detail on the industrial design front.

The copy on their main website is professional alongside the lifesyle-y Instagram stuff, and is clearly being positioned as a mass market product - not just aimed the weird beards who populate coffee forums (not that there's anything wrong with that 😄).

If I'd put all that effort into getting an amazing product out at a decent price point, I'd be trying to get it into as many kitchens as possible (and make some money) before the big boys woke up and got their copy-cat products out. Maybe it's nothing more than supply-side bottlenecks, as you say.

I think the IGG thing annoys me more than it should - I tend to associate crowdfunding with half-baked flights of fancy and (worst case) borderline scams. The Niche is neither, and compared to the difficulty of actually designing and manufacturing the grinder itself getting a proper storefront sorted is easy street.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee @2cups I've been puzzling over it too, it just doesn't make sense to not scale it up. Something has to be in the way, I'm guessing there is either some technical intricacies in manufacture that need to be tightly controlled or a bottleneck somewhere up the supply chain (perhaps the advanced material used in the grind chamber base and sweeper arms)? Or it could be something as simple as an exclusivity deal with their manufacturer who can't/aren't willing to scale up.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Kjk said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee @2cups I've been puzzling over it too, it just doesn't make sense to not scale it up. Something has to be in the way, I'm guessing there is either some technical intricacies in manufacture that need to be tightly controlled or a bottleneck somewhere up the supply chain (perhaps the advanced material used in the grind chamber base and sweeper arms)? Or it could be something as simple as an exclusivity deal with their manufacturer who can't/aren't willing to scale up.


Maybe Mazzer cannot keep up producing the burrs....


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Kjk said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee @2cups I've been puzzling over it too, it just doesn't make sense to not scale it up. Something has to be in the way, I'm guessing there is either some technical intricacies in manufacture that need to be tightly controlled or a bottleneck somewhere up the supply chain (perhaps the advanced material used in the grind chamber base and sweeper arms)? Or it could be something as simple as an exclusivity deal with their manufacturer who can't/aren't willing to scale up.


 @2cups @Kjk

Scale to size is far too complex an area. In my routine work, we deal with fintechs and insuretechs at all time. A lot of big companies partner with them in the scalability space as they easily can!

I do not want to be mistaken or give even an iota of an impression this is the issue. Who am I to judge? 😃. We will never know what the strategy is and what the reason are. We do not have to. It's their business and they only know what's good for them.

The bottom line: I was pleased to read their rewards were sold out in 30 mins. 😎


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

profesor_historia said:


> Kjk said:
> 
> 
> > @Like Medium Strong Coffee @2cups I've been puzzling over it too, it just doesn't make sense to not scale it up. Something has to be in the way, I'm guessing there is either some technical intricacies in manufacture that need to be tightly controlled or a bottleneck somewhere up the supply chain (perhaps the advanced material used in the grind chamber base and sweeper arms)? Or it could be something as simple as an exclusivity deal with their manufacturer who can't/aren't willing to scale up.
> ...


 That's supply-side bottlenecks ! Might be....


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> @2cups @Kjk
> 
> Scale to size is far too complex an area. In my routine work, we deal with fintechs and insuretechs at all time. A lot of big companies partner with them in the scalability space as they easily can!
> 
> ...


 Understood... the supply bottleneck hypothesis seems plausible, or who knows they could be happy with it ticking along as it is and have no great plans for world domination. Completely agree, it is by definition, their own business and we are merely speculating from the sidelines.

Looking forward to becoming a fully paid up member of the Niche fan club and enjoying some better coffee (which is of course, what's it's all about at the end of the day).


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

2cups said:


> Looking forward to becoming a fully paid up member of the Niche fan club and enjoying some better coffee (which is of course, what's it's all about at the end of the day).


 Of course, one of the many happy NZ customers!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kjk said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee @2cups I've been puzzling over it too, it just doesn't make sense to not scale it up. Something has to be in the way, I'm guessing there is either some technical intricacies in manufacture that need to be tightly controlled or a bottleneck somewhere up the supply chain (perhaps the advanced material used in the grind chamber base and sweeper arms)? Or it could be something as simple as an exclusivity deal with their manufacturer who can't/aren't willing to scale up.


 I suppose it controls your cash flow with the demand v supply like this

You know what you've sold, you have the cash to pay people to make it.

As opposed to a traditional build em and hope your stock sells through.

Re scaling up , who knows could be production bottlenecks , scaling up might mean moving to a different factory and the hassle that entails , or it might mean that the minimum orders other places want to do business , is excessive and risky compared to min numbers they get do down now.

Also @Cuprajakewho are the influencers , Hoffman has one , Real Sprometheus ( not that I take any real notice of what he says ) . Who else are these big social media coffee people?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Every man and his dog on Instagram.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

i would love to hear the case study from them 4 years post launch - they have one of the most successful crowd funding projects and sure they have some great stories to tell.

One of the things i enjoy most about these projects is hearing about the journey. I have seen Part 1 - idea to successful launch but not Part 2 - launch +


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

jonr2 said:


> i would love to hear the case study from them 4 years post launch - they have one of the most successful crowd funding projects and sure they have some great stories to tell.
> One of the things i enjoy most about these projects is hearing about the journey. I have seen Part 1 - idea to successful launch but not Part 2 - launch +


I think it could go on forever or at least until something better comes up.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> Re scaling up , who knows could be production bottlenecks , scaling up might mean moving to a different factory and the hassle that entails , or it might mean that the minimum orders other places want to do business , is excessive and risky compared to min numbers they get do down now.


 Yeah!



The entire process and workflows - from sourcing the parts to after sales at a ramped up proportion - this is left to right


The consumers to back-end services including costs - top to bottom


These two complex layers without considering the risks associated with it.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> Every man and his dog on Instagram.


 The question is how many of the social media users, as @Mrboots2u suggested, are key influencers (as knowledgeable as folks like you)?

How many would appreciate why a particular grinder or a coffee machine is so expensive compared to the ones costing £50 to a couple of hundreds.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I think the two go hand in hand, theres alot of polished vid on YouTube/Instagram

Most of it is just regurgitated, its just a platform. They make money from it, ive seen exactly the same in the aquarium and reef trade.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I understand everyone loves the niche and we cant say a word against them, or we will be condemned to hell..for me there the iphone of the coffee world.

All in my opinion of course


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> I understand everyone loves the niche and we cant say a word against them, or we will be condemned to hell..for me there the iphone of the coffee world.
> All in my opinion of course


Well, I agree but there are other grinders out there offering good service it's just that the trend is now called Niche







. I think for many people it's the first grinder and they buy it because it's the one of the best and they have the money. Of course being the first one they cannot compare with other ones. But for example if I have one manual for brews and a Major like yours with almost no retention, why would I need a Niche? I prefer 1000 times more the look of a Mazzer Major, or Fiorenzato or Compak E8 etc. The workflow is not suitable for everyone either. I wake up very early so I need a manual cause I don't wanna make noise to wake up my wife and kid. I always have a brew in the morning not espresso. So I have the manual set for brews and the other grinder for espresso, I don't need the function to changing the grind size easy, I would take advantage of this feature Niche has.
Of course I am curious to at least try one (and I will, one way or another







but right now not a very attractive option in EU.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> I understand everyone loves the niche and we cant say a word against them, or we will be condemned to hell..for me there the iphone of the coffee world.
> 
> All in my opinion of course


 You have been here for a longer time than I have been. We all have a right to freely express our opinion / views as long as one can maintain the decorum, no ?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

profesor_historia said:


> Well, I agree but there are other grinders out there offering good service it's just that the trend is now called Niche   . I think for many people it's the first grinder so that l ow it's the one of the best and they have the money. Of course being the first one they cannot compare with other ones. But for example if I have one manual for brews and a Major like yours with almost no retention, why would I need a Niche? I prefer 1000 more the look of a Mazzer Major, or Fiorenzato or Compak E8 etc.


 The thing is it came at an attractive price point for those, who were looking for a single doser.

I am new to all these. I recently grabbed an JX pro. I grind 2-3 x 18g, 1 x 12g and 1 x24g a day - all for aeropress and Indian filter. I lived on cheap espresso machines in the past. The last one has packed and I want to get a nice one (my wife and my daughter will faint if I tell them the cost) this time. ????


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> You have been here for a longer time than I have been. We all have a right to freely express our opinion / views as long as one can maintain the decorum, no ?


 I know what you mean... it does feel a little culty here at times. I'd draw the analogy to Tesla in other corners of the interweb. Both disruptors of sorts, and appear to attract a dedicated following.

There certainly doesn't seem to be as much chat about the big commercial grinders these days, and most of those who are in a position to judge seem to rate the Niche as on the same level. If the Niche does indeed bring the same performance for less worktop space, cost, and all round faff then the hype may well be justified. Look forward to judging for myself when mine ships.


----------



## Stewart Mckinnon (Feb 9, 2021)

I managed to buy a Niche Zero yesterday from indiegogo just minutes after the 3.00 start time passed. It was a scramble, (the website kept crashing), but with the help of my daughter who is a wizard on the Mac she somehow managed to get onto the website and within seconds provide bank details etc and confirm the purchase, (£509 inc postage). This was my first attempt and hadn't realised there would be different options offered ie Models for the US, EU and Australian markets as well as the UK. I was thrown by this and it may help others in the future to be aware of this. I was also able to provide bank card details and delivery address with one click (set up in advance by my daughter), and providing this information only took seconds.

Frustrating for those who didn't manage to get one and don't know if any of this helps but it worked for me.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@2cups. The Niche discussion has gone on on this forum for a long time matey. When it was still being tested, Niche collaborated with @Davecuk so that when they eventually came to market, it would hopefully be flaw free. Niche are run by Martin Nicholson, who for many years was Chief Designer at Kenwood, before going on to find his own "Niche"

http://www.ndcltd.co.uk/about/

Look at the portfolio to see the pedigree. Davec was able to straighten out a few things before the Indiegogo launch. At this point the project was already 4 years in the making. There were three prototypes which were and had been thoroughly tested. The launch on Indiegogo was to cover the costs of tooling, not for furthering r & d or design.

The result was a successful launch, however, since then, there has been a faction out to knock the grinder in anyway that they can. Have they been successful? Not in my view, with approximately £10 million in sales, excluding Asia. Since launch, the price has not risen. Production has been shipped overseas but there does not seem to be any drop in standards. Does it really matter if you purchase this through Indiegogo or their own retail site? As far as I am aware, there are no examples of a Niche grinder breaking and not being sorted out, and very quickly.

So, to all those considering, then buy a part of this British success story, like I did. As I get older my coffee habit changes, as indeed it has with lockdown, but I have now sold all my grinders and kept the Niche. Not suggesting for 2 seconds that that is the right approach for everyone, but at the price point can you go wrong? Yes, this new Chinese grinder seems interesting as is about £100 cheaper, but a large part of that could be down to burrs. To confirm the supply chain, Niche buy vast amounts of burrs from Mazzeer......probably more than Mazzer produce, use and sell for the rest of the world.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> I think the two go hand in hand, theres alot of polished vid on YouTube/Instagram
> 
> Most of it is just regurgitated, its just a platform. They make money from it, ive seen exactly the same in the aquarium and reef trade.


 Tbh though I am not sure any of the influencers are Making a fortune from Niche directly.

If someone has had a niche then they can say what they want about it, they put there money where there mouth is, entitled to an opinion If they haven't had one , all seems a bit mealy mouthed . I fond it odd that people seem to get annoyed by people enjoying a product they bought.

Buy a grinder for its functionality, space and price. Moist grinders if used in the right way will give people a good cup of coffee. The niche is not the best grinder in the world or in the cup , it's pretty good though and for a lot of people that's enough.

Re the other point someone made about not so much about commercial grinders, there wasn't much choice 5-6 years ago if you Didn't fancy a mignon or mazzer mini or a Rocky. People saw the gap between cafe coffee grinders and these and decided to try and make it less by modding them.

Market is more fracture now , there are the boutique grinders of £1000's , the niche , sage , eureka with their bewildering array of home grinders and others.

Plus a lot more people are wanting good coffee at home than a few years ago , some driven my trend , some by covid, and The avenues to markets directly to people via social media make it a different game.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

2cups said:


> I know what you mean... it does feel a little culty here at times. I'd draw the analogy to Tesla in other corners of the interweb. Both disruptors of sorts, and appear to attract a dedicated following.
> There certainly doesn't seem to be as much chat about the big commercial grinders these days, and most of those who are in a position to judge seem to rate the Niche as on the same level. If the Niche does indeed bring the same performance for less worktop space, cost, and all round faff then the hype may well be justified. Look forward to judging for myself when mine ships.


Well, I had quite a few big comercial grinders at home. They don't take sooo much space, you just have to get used to it. If I told you the prices I paid for them, second hand if course, you wouldn't believe me. For example right now there is a superb Fiorenzato FE64 Evo the new model for about 295€ (255£ more or less). What would you do? With a bellows I imagine the retention is almost 0.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive never knocked the grinder, far better coffee people than me sing its praises,

When i bought my niche, after using is a few days i wasnt overly impressed with the grinds it produced, alot of chaf, even with the nfc disk, i also got two beans stuck under said disk.

I so wanted to love the niche as i bought into all the hype aswell.

You righly point out it has or had, still may have the market cornered, i dont think many are out to ruin the guys living, more trying to just state theres other grinders about for the same money. Not everyone wants single dosing,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> Ive never knocked the grinder, far better coffee people than me sing its praises,
> 
> When i bought my niche, after using is a few days i wasnt overly impressed with the grinds it produced, alot of chaf, even with the nfc disk, i also got two beans stuck under said disk.
> 
> ...


 Just as a point Grinders dont make chaff its just a function of the beans not any grinder.

I'd love to see a flat burr grinder with great tolerances and some better burrs under £1000 I'd be tempted , ive looked a few times at the levercraft but just dont wanna send that much cash on one. My gut feeling is this new grinder will new some alignment work doing to it to make the SSP worth while . My days of having to align flat burrs grinders are long gone , the EK43 did for me. There is no reason though why this new grinder shouldn't make great coffee and if it's cheaper and more available then thats brill, Perhaps it will force Niche's and others hands to up their game a bit.

I wish i could just stick with 1kg or more of a bean and run a good hopper fed on demand but I would get bored so quickly.


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> @2cups. The Niche discussion has gone on on this forum for a long time matey. When it was still being tested, Niche collaborated with @Davecuk so that when they eventually came to market, it would hopefully be flaw free. Niche are run by Martin Nicholson, who for many years was Chief Designer at Kenwood, before going on to find his own "Niche"
> 
> http://www.ndcltd.co.uk/about/
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the background dfk, to be honest I knew most of it. Agree, nice to see a British SME succeeding, £10m isn't to be sniffed at considering it's all direct to consumer.

Just to clarify, I'm certainly not hating on what Niche has achieved, as I said upthread it seems to be a very well designed product targeting a gap in the market at a very attractive price point. Obviously, there will always be a place for other products, but Niche seems to have done a lot right and I'm genuinely excited to have one on order (and after a few months of use maybe I'll be in a position to judge the quality of the output).

To answer your question, no, the Indegogo thing doesn't really matter. Although as I mentioned, the 'Indegogo is not shopping' thing struck me as a bit odd, and may have rung alarm bells had I not known I was dealing with a legit outfit. Not sure what consumer protections are in place to cover me if something did go wrong (not that I expect it will).... So just struck me as a bit of an odd choice for a mature business, but at the end of the day if it works for them, fair play.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Cuprajake. If I posted, that I had bought a grinder brand new, and after just a few days use had decided that the quality of the grinds was not impressive, I would bet my bottom dollar, that your advice to me would be along these lines.........how much have you used it? Do you know when you get new burrs, they need to be seasoned so that the manufacturing process all the ragged pieces get smoothed out. You will probably find, once you have run 5 to 10 kilos through, things settle right down and the quality of the grind reaches your expectations.........or am I wrong!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> @Cuprajake. If I posted, that I had bought a grinder brand new, and after just a few days use had decided that the quality of the grinds was not impressive, I would bet my bottom dollar, that your advice to me would be along these lines.........how much have you used it? Do you know when you get new burrs, they need to be seasoned so that the manufacturing process all the ragged pieces get smoothed out. You will probably find, once you have run 5 to 10 kilos through, things settle right down and the quality of the grind reaches your expectations.........or am I wrong!


However I am 1000% sure that the Mazzer Major with the mods offers the same grind quality as Niche, if not higher.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> dfk41 said:
> 
> 
> > @Cuprajake. If I posted, that I had bought a grinder brand new, and after just a few days use had decided that the quality of the grinds was not impressive, I would bet my bottom dollar, that your advice to me would be along these lines.........how much have you used it? Do you know when you get new burrs, they need to be seasoned so that the manufacturing process all the ragged pieces get smoothed out. You will probably find, once you have run 5 to 10 kilos through, things settle right down and the quality of the grind reaches your expectations.........or am I wrong!
> ...


 Probably right , but they are massive and noisey.

One of my first grinders was a Cimabli Magnum with a doser, great in the cup , wouldn't fit anywhere and noisey and messy as hell though .

There is just a massive group of people who dont want a coffee shop in their kitchen ( more than do I suspect ) . Commercial manufacturers ( mazzer in particular ) have never been interested in trying to grow that market.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> I understand everyone loves the niche and we cant say a word against them, or we will be condemned to hell..for me there the iphone of the coffee world.
> 
> All in my opinion of course


 Decent Espresso are the company that strike me as the Apple of the coffee world. 
And as a fan of Apple, this doesn't bode well for my financial future ...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@dfk41 it was 12 months old, so well seasoned

Like i say im not having a dig, im allowed to not like something you know, we can have a difference of opinion.

Im very sound sensitive, and the mazzer is not very invasive, that and it grinds 18g in like 8 seconds single dosed.

I totally get the arguments regarding size etc. The mazzer is a beast but then most grinders with 60mm plus flats are going to be 😂😂😂


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Ando id love s decent but they keep going up in price the more he refines his design 😂😂


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

A couple of proverbs, which the financial market folks would understand, cross my mind.

Go with the flow and Trend is your friend. Both of them have a qualifier, which is "if suits your profile". 😊


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> A couple of proverbs, which the financial market folks would understand, cross mind.
> 
> Go with the flow and Trend is your friend. Both of them have a qualifier, which is "if suits your profile". 😊


 And remember that Mr Market is a madman.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Kjk said:


> And remember that Mr Market is a madman.


 But, there is an orderliness and/or a method in the madness! 😆


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> everyone loves the niche and we cant say a word against them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When i bought my niche, after using is a few days i wasnt overly impressed with the grinds it produced, alot of chaf, even with the nfc disk, i also got two beans stuck under said disk. .........sorry, I took that to mean you only kept it a short while based on a few days use!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Rincewind said:


>


Hahahahah


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

People say the Niche' is pretty/nice...me...meh


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@dfk41 it was only a few days use, but it was a seasoned grinder.

Wether i a dud im not sure?..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cuprajake said:


> @dfk41 it was only a few days use, but it was a seasoned grinder.
> 
> Wether i a dud im not sure?..


 I always say, taste is king, and what I like, you might not.....so, not suggesting you have not the perfect right to enjoy or not.....I have had some top end kit over the years......sold a GS3 cos for me, it did nothing but the next owner is still in love with it....same with the Versalab M3......but that does not make @Nod any the lesser person for loving what I considered to be a discard!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Where the Niche wins for me... I can have 3 or 4 coffees on the go with grind settings on the airscapes. Move from one to the other freely. Workflow is easy, shots almost always look good, it doesn't take up much space and great for grinding small cupping samples from the roaster.

Is it the best grinder in the world, no, but it suits my workflow and is a pleasure to use...no faffing about. So it makes an ideal grinder for me.

Anyone with a coffee cart will find it great on an inverter and a small battery.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just in case anyone is looking, there is currently 1 EU black NZ on the site ready to be bought... Assume someone canceled their order.

Should be a simple plug swap....

Edit... Its gone now!


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello. New to the forums but seriously tempted by a Niche (started out with a budget of £150-200 before I started reading on here lol). Do they release a batch around the same time every month? I signed up to their newsletter and follow on FB now. Anywhere else I should follow to make sure I don't miss the release of the next round? Thanks.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

P1Fanatic said:


> Hello. New to the forums but seriously tempted by a Niche (started out with a budget of £150-200 before I started reading on here lol). Do they release a batch around the same time every month? I signed up to their newsletter and follow on FB now. Anywhere else I should follow to make sure I don't miss the release of the next round? Thanks.


 They advertised on their social media and via newsletter email the day before for the April batch - this was a new thing. If they decide not to do that going forward, then it's really just about checking their pages..


----------



## Stewart Mckinnon (Feb 9, 2021)

I was one of the lucky ones, I managed to buy a Niche Zero a few weeks ago on their online sale. I'd registered on the NIche site and got an email 24 hour before orders could be placed (at 3.00pm the following day). However when I tried to go online at 3.00 the following day the website kept crashing but with the help of my daughter, who is a wizard on the Mac, (i was also trying to access the site on my phone) she somehow managed to get onto the website and within seconds provide bank details etc and confirm the purchase, (total costs £509 inc postage - VAT is not charged). This was my first attempt at buying the Niche and assumed it was simply a choice between the black or white version and didnt expect US, EU and Australian versions to be included in the sale. i was thrown by this and perhaps its helpful to know if you can't get the UK model you may want to investigate if any of the other models can be used in the UK with with a transformer /adapter. I was also able to provide bank card details and delivery address with one click (set up in advance by my daughter) and doing this only took seconds.

Very frustrating for those who didn't manage to get one and don't know if any of this helps (or if it's all just lemming like madness) but all the available grinders (many hundreds) appear to have been sold within minutes.

As a footnote, I'd been tracking a NZ that was on sale on ebay and a few hours after the Niche sale it was bought for £675! ... there are now a few others for sale on ebay for around £800...crazy or what?

Good luck!

Stewart


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm the owner of the used Niche for £650 that went on eBay the same day as the last batch going on sale. I also managed to snag one of the new batch and by the time I'd got that it was too late to cancel my bid, so I'll have two of them shortly! It's not a huge issue, I'll be able to get my money back because I have a friend who is dying to get one and for what it's worth I absolutely love it!


----------



## IamSLW (Jan 31, 2021)

Delivery due tomorrow for my NZ ordered end of Dec 2020! I was very lucky when I ordered - hadn't registered interest or anything, the stars simply aligned.

Now just to settle on a machine and finish my backlog of nespresso pods...

edit - sorry didn't see other thread titled for this comment, delete if needed.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

a small FYI, as far as i know changing the plug on the NZ will invalidate the warranty.

don't ask me why, i'm just the messenger. contact them yourself if you want to know why (or if their policy has changed).


----------



## Nad (Feb 11, 2021)

facboy said:


> a small FYI, as far as i know changing the plug on the NZ will invalidate the warranty.


 Does anyone know if this is true of swapping EU/UK plugs too?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Nad said:


> Does anyone know if this is true of swapping EU/UK plugs too?


As far as I know you don't have to swap the plugs, with an adaptor for the plug should be working. A few years ago I bought a Nuova Simonelli from England with a UK plug and I just bought an European adaptor and worked perfectly. And it worked until I sold it . I imagine in UK should be the same for a EU plug. Although this is a bit confusing as the plugs in Spain are not the same as in Italy etc.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

BilliumB said:


> Do Niche make batches available every month? I missed out on the last offering.
> 
> Cheers. Bill


 Yes, if you sign up to their mailing list you they send out an email to let you know of the next release (24h ahead of time for the latest round). Set aside some time to order though - this month they released the batch at 3pm on a Saturday and both the Niche and Indiegogo sites were overloaded for about 15mins. To my shame, I was sat at my desk, incessantly refreshing browsers on my phone and PC. It was like trying to buy tickets to a Take That reunion gig.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Kjk said:


> It was like trying to buy tickets to a Take That reunion gig.


 Are you talking from experience? 🙂


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

BilliumB said:


> So I guess a couple of weeks to wait.


 I don't think there's been any pattern to when they've been available.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Nad said:


> Does anyone know if this is true of swapping EU/UK plugs too?


 if you really want to know, just email them. if the warranty policy hasn't changed i'm sure it applies to any change to the plugs, they are not going to care what type of plug you change it to.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Nad said:


> Does anyone know if this is true of swapping EU/UK plugs too?


 No idea but I purchased the EU version (I was too quick and didn't see a UK version at the time) and I'm just going to use an adapter, best to be safe.


----------



## Stewart Mckinnon (Feb 9, 2021)

Just got this from NICHE. .....see below

Hopefully everyone who has been waiting to place and order will be successful this time round.

stewart

24 hours warning

Just a heads up that new stock will be going live tomorrow (Tuesday 6th April) at 2pm GMT(24 hours time).
These will be pre-orders for June delivery.

You will be able to order from here tomorrow - https://igg.me/at/nichezerogrinder/x/16981280#/

Best regards,
James from Niche Coffee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys keep a *very close eye* on this thread and forum announcements........re a post I made a while ago now.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*I will put this in announcements as well.*

Many months ago I made arrangement with Niche for 20 grinders to be available for members of CFUK.* 10 black and 10 white, grinders. *These will be available under a special code that Niche will e-mail to those on the list of names and e-mails I give them....and will be available to use on Indeigogo as soon as you get the code. Don't worry if all grinders sell out tomorrow, yours will still be available, as *they are not part of the latest drop and are already in stock** (available in June).*

If you want one of these grinders, there are two conditions:



*You have to be a Bronze Level or higher Sponsor (so you can take out sponsorship and put your name down)*


*1 grinder per person*


This is a very special thing done by Niche for CFUK members....should members not wish to take the offer, the grinders will simply be added to Indeigogo at a later date for sale by Niche. It's a way to secure a grinder and support the forum.

I get absolutely nothing personally from this deal for forum members and have received no payment of any kind.

Make sure you are a Bronze or higher level sponsor, and put your name down for the colour you want on a first come first served basis, only *t**hen pm me with your forum name and e-mail address*

White

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

Black

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> *I will put this in announcements as well.*
> 
> Many months ago I made arrangement with Niche for 20 grinders to be available for members of CFUK.* 10 black and 10 white, grinders. *These will be available under a special code that Niche will e-mail to those on the list of names and e-mails I give them....and will be available to use as soon as you get the code. Don't worry if all grinders sell out tomorrow, yours will still be available, as they are not part of the latest drop.
> 
> ...


 Thank you ever so much @DavecUK!


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

@DavecUKWhen will they be delivered? June as well, or earlier? Fantastic work.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ando Shortly after you use the code on Indeigogo...there is no wait at all. They are already reserved and held for us as physical stock now, not part of this drop (allocation).. So you will get them within days of using the code.# inJune

..18 to go

White

1 adamk

2 @OldFruity

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

Black

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## OldFruity (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks Dave. Can I please put my name for white one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@OldFruity done already


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I just got clarification from James (via Niche Zero Owners group on Facebook) that the drop will happen at *14:00 BST* (13:00 GMT). So, that's 14:00 London time.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ando Shortly after you use the code on Indeigogo...there is no wait at all. They are already reserved and held for us as physical stock now, not part of this drop.. So you will get them within days of using the code.#

..17 to go

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

Black

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## mtjones55 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dave, put me down for a white one please


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mtjones55 said:


> Dave, put me down for a white one please


 @Ando Shortly after you use the code on Indeigogo...there is no wait at all. They are already reserved and held for us as physical stock now, not part of this drop.. So you will get them within days of using the code in June.

All done my friend,don't forget to drop me your username and e-mail via pm

..16 to go

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5

6

7

8

9

10

Black

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

*Edited 52 minutes ago by DavecUK*


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi @DavecUK

could you please put me down for a Black grinder please.

@Alpesh


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Alpesh It's actually only for forum sponsors, people who have sponsored. It can be at the lowest level e.g. bronze sponsorship. Just one of the benefits I'm trying to bring to people who support the forum, as an extra to the normal sponsorship benefits...and there will be even more benefits coming soon. Below is the cheapest sponsorship option, if you want to grab one, I can put your name down for a Black Niche

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/store/product/5-bronze/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Shortly after you use the code on Indeigogo...there is no wait at all. They are already reserved and held for us as physical stock now, not part of this drop.. So you will get them So you will get them within days of using the code in June.

All done @Alpesh

..15 to go

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5

6

7

8

9

10

Black

1. @Alpesh

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## iJim (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Dave,

Will you put me down for a white one please, I just paid for the sponsorship (not sure it went through yet)...

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

iJim said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Will you put me down for a white one please, I just paid for the sponsorship (not sure it went through yet)...


 All done, thanks for helping the forum

..14 to go

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6

7

8

9

10

Black

1. @Alpesh

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## morlo1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Dave,

Will you put me down for a Black one please, I just paid for the sponsorship. Set up new account as issue we discussed earlier with adding sponsorship on original account was still not working.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Lawn (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi Dave

Can you put me down for a white one please. I've just upgraded, been meaning to do this for a while but this has given me the kick I needed.

Thank you!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@morlo1 ,<lol> it worked because a little while ago Tait enabled many countries that were not enabled before..no worries. i'll see if Rhys can merge your accounts

@Lawn I'm glad, cos there are going to be a few more benefits coming in time.

All done, thanks for helping the forum

..12 to go

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7

8

9

10

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks Dave,

Could you put me down for a white one please (I just signed up for a Bronze membership)

Would it still be possible to choose the plug variant (I'd prefer a EU plug to the standard UK one) ?

Francois


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks Dave, @DaveC

I've just become a sponsor, please may you put me down for a white one?

Many thanks,

Priscilla


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Hi Dave, just became a sponsor. Could you put my name down for a white one please that would be amazing. This is a really awesome thing you have done.


----------



## CafeColando (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Dave, New member here and bronze sponsorship processed. Please can you put me down for a black Niche. Great initiative and incentive to become more involved.


----------



## whay (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Dave, New member here and bronze sponsorship processed. Please put me down for a WHITE one (if my calculations are correct I hope this is the late one? 🤞) Many Thanks!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi Dave Just Paid order No 478, Please put me down for white one. Thanks


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm hoping this means the last drop (April delivery) is shipping soon!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

All done, thanks for helping the forum

..10 to go

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @Priscilla

8 @Eiffel

9

10

Black

1. @Alpesh

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

All done, thanks for helping the forum

..7 to go only black left

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @Priscilla

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Hi Dave Just Paid order No 478, Please put me down for white one. Thanks


 Just missed the white, anybody willing to change too black?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Just missed the white, anybody willing to change too black?


 just got you an extra white one...but no more white


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh that figures. Just seen this. But we're having the kitchen redone and black just won't suit the colour scheme. I don't think I'd get it past domestic management. But it's a great idea for the forum. Nice one, Dave.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> just got you an extra white one...but no more white


 Very Very much appreciated, Thanks Dave


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

@DavecUK awesome work to secure these for members knowing how hard it is to get one pre-ordered on release day. Well done Sir!


----------



## sean2earth (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Dave,

Another new member here, dragged from the shadows, with hopefully a bronze sponsorship processed.

Would you be able to put me down for a Black Niche please

Many Thanks & Thanks for arranging!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

P1Fanatic said:


> @DavecUK awesome work to secure these for members and with the bonus of quick delivery - knowing how hard it is to a) get one pre-ordered on release day and b) then the normal wait time of 2 months plus to receive it. Well done Sir!


 *Guys I realise I have made a horrible mistake..and accidentally misled people*

They are in stock, but not available until June..*.just reserved for us months ago to avoid the scrum and disappointment of not getting on when the drop or whatever it is opens up at 2pm today.* Having not purchased a Niche that way, I now understand what's going on.

So it means you won't have to join the scrum, you can definitely get a grinder, but it won't come until JUNE. Same as the others.

Very sorry about this....


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> *Guys I realise I have made a horrible mistake..and accidentally misled people*
> 
> They are in stock, but not available until June...just reserved for us months ago to avoid the scrum and disappointment of not getting on when the drop or whatever it is opens up at 2pm today. Having not purchased a Niche that way, I now understand what's going on.
> 
> ...


 No worries Dave, I'm just delighted there will be one set aside for us, as I'm out working today and won't have the time to try get one. Plus it will be two months of hype for me haha. Thanks again 🙌🏻


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

@DavecUK no worries. Have also edited my post to avoid adding to any confusion. Thats better for me as I had been toying with going for a black one but have finally decided on a Mignon XL as I can get it sooner (amongst other reasons). Your clarification made my decision a lot easier 👍


----------



## sean2earth (Apr 5, 2021)

@DavecUK, Thanks so much for the clarification. June drop is perfect for me, just grateful not to have to scrum later & look forward to building anticipation. Additionally, allows me time to firm up my coffee machine upgrade.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

sean2earth said:


> @DavecUK, Thanks so much for the clarification. June drop is perfect for me, just grateful not to have to scrum later & look forward to building anticipation. Additionally, allows me time to firm up my coffee machine upgrade.


 Relieved, because I was so busy building the new classifieds system for the forum (which is a big big task).....I didn't give this all the attention it obviously needed.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm predicting a scrum for the remaining 7, around 1430 - 1500 today 😂


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> *Guys I realise I have made a horrible mistake..and accidentally misled people*
> 
> They are in stock, but not available until June..*.just reserved for us months ago to avoid the scrum and disappointment of not getting on when the drop or whatever it is opens up at 2pm today.* Having not purchased a Niche that way, I now understand what's going on.
> 
> ...


 It is still a massive help not having to worry about being able to secure one today so thank you very much again @DavecUK!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> *Guys I realise I have made a horrible mistake..and accidentally misled people*
> 
> They are in stock, but not available until June..*.just reserved for us months ago to avoid the scrum and disappointment of not getting on when the drop or whatever it is opens up at 2pm today.* Having not purchased a Niche that way, I now understand what's going on.
> 
> ...


 Not a problem here either, Just glad to be getting one without the squabble at 2pm


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

sean2earth said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Another new member here, dragged from the shadows, with hopefully a bronze sponsorship processed.
> 
> ...


 All done, thanks for helping the forum

..6@sean2earth to go only black left

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @Priscilla

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Likewise @DavecUK no issues with me either. Happy to have avoided the rush at 2pm and secure one here.

Thanks again!


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi @DavecUK put me down for a black one please. 👍 can I be a backup for white if anyone pulls out. Cheers.


----------



## Adam Greenwood (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello Dave,

...another long-time lurker here who is now signed-up and subscribed (order #489).

If the offer is still open, could you put me down for a black one?

Thanks for all your good work with the site,

Adam


----------



## sean2earth (Apr 5, 2021)

Wow, All UK ones gone in < 40 minutes!

Just AUS remain @ 45 minute mark.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

..5 to go only black left @Scwheeler, your transaction is still pending for some reason? As soon as it's through, I will add you to the list

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @Priscilla

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

sean2earth said:


> Wow, All UK ones gone in < 40 minutes!


 I was going to log on and have a look....you sure, all gone??? Wow, just checked that's ridiculous and other countries almost all gone!

Well there's still 5 black left here for us.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

4 black left now!!

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @Priscilla

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @The Systemic Kid

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

I missed this thread, but very pleased to have gotten one through Indiegogo this time. Tried a couple of times previously but missed out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

LJ50 said:


> I missed this thread, but very pleased to have gotten one through Indiegogo this time. Tried a couple of times previously but missed out.


 Gah...no sponsorship dosh for the forum then....but perhaps we will convince you with the next benefit. 🤣😉


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

3 black left now!! congrats @Scwheeler

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @Priscilla

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @The Systemic Kid

7. @Scwheeler

8.

9.

10.


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Just sponsored, not because I want on the list, I already have a niche, but because this initiative just highlights how good this forum is. Well done @DavecUK


----------



## Robert Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

n00b here. I just sponsored - hoping I got in there on time. 😀 I sent you a PM @DaveC. Hoping to get a Black one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

2 black left now!! congrats @Robert Fox and welcome to the forum...many happy days ahead I hope.

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @Priscilla

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @The Systemic Kid

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9.

10.


----------



## Robert Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm delighted, cheers @DaveC. I've been a lurker (with no account) for a while now since starting on my home coffee journey. Here's the day I had trying to get my hands on a Niche Zero in this drop.



Alarm set for 1:45pm, ready to go!


Load up the indiegogo page. Start refreshing at 1:59pm


Indiegogo site is unbelievably slow. Eventually it starts responding with temporary server errors. I quickly realise the site must be getting hammered, and from research it's likely scalpers/bots.


Finally get to select a EU Black model.


5+ minutes waiting to get to the checkout and realise Ireland is not a shipping option.


Ping the niche zero guys on instagram. They advise me to order the UK model as it has the correct plug. (I was planning to just use a plug converter, but ok)


Refresh the site again - it takes an age. It shows there are ~100 UK Black left. By the time I get to checkout and complete it, they are gone.


Start again. Order a UK White (even though I don't want one). It shows there are ~31 left. By the time I get through checkout, they're also gone and my order won't complete.


Having to jump through these hoops and hope for the best as a genuine consumer is bonkers, especially when you're up against a crashing website and competing against bots. It was especially frustrating to see this up on eBay within minutes https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder-WHITE-UK-Plug-BRAND-NEW-APRIL-DELIVERY/203338351228?hash=item2f57e9027c:g:9oQAAOSwkCNgbGSw 🤦‍♂️


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

How to make £900k in an hour...


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

great effort to help the forum members Dave @DavecUK. Well done 👏 👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Robert Fox Yup, it was the ebay thing and the sheer irritation of it that prompted me to try and get 20, or 21 for CFUK members. We after all are one of the hubs of coffee in the UK. I hope that no one here buys to make a quick buck, but I'm sure no one will.

Yup I fecked up slightly on the dates....which didn't please Niche, I accidentally created a problem for them. Hopefully though, I can still get to reserve some more for the forum for next time...whenever that is. I will try....



Kjk said:


> How to make £900k in an hour...


 Sure, but Martin went through a lot for years before the Niche finally launched and put it all on the line for something he believed in. I say, good luck to Martin and Niche...they obviously bought the right product to market at the right time and worked very hard to make it right..designed in Britain, shows we can still do it.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Robert Fox said:


> ...
> 
> Having to jump through these hoops and hope for the best as a genuine consumer is bonkers, especially when you're up against a crashing website and competing against bots. It was especially frustrating to see this up on eBay within minutes https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder-WHITE-UK-Plug-BRAND-NEW-APRIL-DELIVERY/203338351228?hash=item2f57e9027c:g:9oQAAOSwkCNgbGSw 🤦‍♂️


 I must admit that them being sold this way is the one thing that puts me off Niche.

Don't get me wrong, I want one. But not enough to jump through hoops like that. I don't think there's any consumer purchase I'd do that for. It's too much like hard work, and these days. I'm allergic to work. 

I presume Niche have good reason for doing it, and the speed with which they sell out is testament to the fact that lots of people will put up with it. But I have a stubborn streak that says "<insert anglo-saxon expletive> that".

Still, there's an upside. I just treated myself to about £500 of a completely different type of goodies, because it doesn't look like I'm getting a Zero any time soon. Not in white, anyway. So, some budgetjust freed up. 

And as for paying a scalper that price on eBay, demons will be ice-skating over the fires of the pits of hell in frilly, multi-coloured tuttu's before I'd cross the road to pee on such acalper, never mind buy from him. Or her..Some people may want one enough tp pay that, but I'll give up coffee permanently first. Stubborn streak strikes again.

EDIT - To be clear, it's not the £850 I object to. If that was the price from Niche, I'd probably still buy it. It's the profiteering scalper that frosts my gonads.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> @Robert Fox Yup, it was the ebay thing and the sheer irritation of it that prompted me to try and get 20, or 21 for CFUK members. We after all are one of the hubs of coffee in the UK. I hope that no one here buys to make a quick buck, but I'm sure no one will.
> 
> Yup I fecked up slightly on the dates....which didn't please Niche, I accidentally created a problem for them. Hopefully though, I can still get to reserve some more for the forum for next time...whenever that is. I will try....
> 
> Sure, but Martin went through a lot for years before the Niche finally launched and put it all on the line for something he believed in. I say, good luck to Martin and Niche...they obviously bought the right product to market at the right time and worked very hard to make it right..designed in Britain, shows we can still do it.


 I agree! It's just crazy that they do their lot of sales within 45mins every 6 weeks or so. It will be interesting to see the impact of the Solo on this segment of the market considering that Niche was uncontested until recently.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> fecked up slightly on the dates


 There is no need to feel sorry like the precious post or worry about this. You guys are doing a great selfless service here and put a smile on our face. Do not think any one will really mind waiting.



DavecUK said:


> bought the right product to market at the right time


 Timely identification of the gap is the key. I hope they consolidate, scale to size, add a flat burr to their kitty and sweep the single dose market. The beauty is the Niche is a British product! 😊

For the record, I have a JX pro and do not own Niche !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> 😊
> 
> For the record, I have a JX pro and do not own Niche !


 JX Pro - Another fine product that deserves the success it has had


----------



## Robert Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

CoffeePhilE said:


> I must admit that them being sold this way is the one thing that puts me off Niche.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want one. But not enough to jump through hoops like that. I don't think there's any consumer purchase I'd do that for. It's too much like hard work, and these days. I'm allergic to work.
> 
> ...


 Oh trust me, I'd normally not be bothered jumping through so many hoops either. My patience has worn quite thin in my old(er) age! I had vented a bit to the Niche lads about my thoughts on the situation and was throwing in the towel on getting my hands on one. I just happened to be reading this forum and spotted there was a Niche Zero forum here, then found @DaveC's post. It was pur chance! Luck I guess. 😉 🍀


----------



## Stewart Mckinnon (Feb 9, 2021)

AlanSky said:


> Just sponsored, not because I want on the list, I already have a niche, but because this initiative just highlights how good this forum is. Well done @DavecUK


 Couldn't agree more - (waiting for a Niche ordered in February) just did the same and sponsored (I didn't know you could support the Forum with sponsorship until @DavecUK initiative). I am indebted to the forum for support and advice. Many thanks @DavecUK.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm just wanting for that sangfroid moment when I can delight in schadenfreude when the bubble bursts, the market is saturated and the profiteers are left holding stock of NZ they can't move as they are full price and Martin refuses to provide any customer service to grinders bought through the grey market.


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> 2 black left now!! congrats @Robert Fox and welcome to the forum...many happy days ahead I hope.
> 
> White
> 
> ...


 Hi @DavecUK, Thank you so much for arranging this, I managed to get a White Niche this morning in the sale (after a lot of page refreshes and my first bank card not being recognised...) so no longer need my reserved one on the Forum, please can you pass it on to the next eligible person in the queue? Priscilla


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Priscilla said:


> Hi @DavecUK, Thank you so much for arranging this, I managed to get a White Niche this morning in the sale (after a lot of page refreshes and my first bank card not being recognised...) so no longer need my reserved one on the Forum, please can you pass it on to the next eligible person in the queue? Priscilla


 I will do thanks for letting us know, there were a few people angling for a white one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*1. white unexpectedly available thanks to @Priscilla showing true forum spirit.*

2 black left now!!

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 .

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @The Systemic Kid

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9.

10.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

@DavecUK I think @Scwheeler asked to be next in line if a white one freed up


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The thing about Niche is that even though it might take a while to arrive they really are worth waiting for.

Some seem to think that they come to Niche Uk for free or that money wasn't put in before they were able to produce any at all. Scaling up the numbers is unlikely to be easy.


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm just surprised that the remaining one's available here haven't already been snapped up!

Looking forward to receiving mine and hope it lives up to the hype. The long wait begins...

...in the meantime is there some secret Niche owners club handshake I should be practicing ?

🤝


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Alpesh I think people may not realise they can get one here and are unaware of this post










@Scwheeler *do you want to change to white, before someone snaps it up.....*


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Alpesh said:


> ...in the meantime is there some secret Niche owners club handshake I should be practicing ?
> 
> ????


 There is but you need a post count above 50 before we tell you.????


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Dallah said:


> I'm just wanting for that sangfroid moment when I can delight in schadenfreude when the bubble bursts, the market is saturated and the profiteers are left holding stock of NZ they can't move as they are full price and Martin refuses to provide any customer service to grinders bought through the grey market.


 You could get them quite easily this time last year then Wham it went crazy


----------



## Simon (Sep 2, 2012)

@DavecUK could I please have one of the remaining black ones. Got the two Niche emails, one even an hour before, then got chatting to a neighbour and missed them!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> You could get them quite easily this time last year then Wham it went crazy


 @Nightrider_1uk So another tipping point, the see-saw going the other way, is almost inevitable. I look forward to it with barely suppressed glee.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> There is but you need a post count above 50 before we tell you.????
> 
> ​


 @The Systemic Kid @Alpesh And those posts have to be within the last week. In the words of Groucho Marx "I don't care to belong to any club that will have me as a member"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Simon said:


> @DavecUK could I please have one of the remaining black ones. Got the two Niche emails, one even an hour before, then got chatting to a neighbour and missed them!


 @Simon you have to take out bronze sponsorship to be able to join the list. Need to hurry up not to miss out.

If you want one of these grinders, there are two conditions:



*You have to be a Bronze Level or higher Sponsor (so you can take out sponsorship and put your name down)*


*1 grinder per person*


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

P1Fanatic said:


> @DavecUK I think @Scwheeler asked to be next in line if a white one freed up


 I did comment about missing out on the white, and not being able to use the black.

However .... I haven't yet sorted sponsorship, and I'm not desperate time-wise. I'm happy to see it go to whoever has sponsored, and was in the queue.

@Dave ... if you do manage to organise another round in the future, I may well be up for it then, though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CoffeePhilE said:


> I did comment about missing out on the white, and not being able to use the black.
> 
> However .... I haven't yet sorted sponsorship, and I'm not desperate time-wise. I'm happy to see it go to whoever has sponsored, and was in the queue.
> 
> @Dave ... if you do manage to organise another round in the future, I may well be up for it then, though.


 I will try, but I can't guarantee I will be able to do it.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Current state of play

*1 white unexpectedly available thanks to @Priscilla showing true forum spirit.*

2 black left now!!

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 .

8 @Eiffel

9 @Mrco1

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @The Systemic Kid

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9.

10.

*Please note* - you have to take out Bronze Sponsorship or above to be able to qualify unless, of course, you are already a forum sponsor.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> I will try, but I can't guarantee I will be able to do it.....


 Understood. I know it's not a certainty. It would seem to be a good thing, both for Niche and the forum so hopefully it happens again, but I have no idea what other factors might be in play for Niche. It depends on the state of things here, too.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

CoffeePhilE said:


> I did comment about missing out on the white, and not being able to use the black.
> 
> However .... I haven't yet sorted sponsorship, and I'm not desperate time-wise. I'm happy to see it go to whoever has sponsored, and was in the queue.
> 
> @Dave ... if you do manage to organise another round in the future, I may well be up for it then, though.


 The wife has veto'd the white 🤷‍♂️ so hopefully that helps someone out 👍


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

@DavecUK No idea if it is too late but could I possibly switch mine to a black one? Been told to from a higher authority 😂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Current state of play @Mrco1 |You're switched to black as requested.

*2 white unexpectedly available*

*1 black left now!!*

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 .

8 @Eiffel

9

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @The Systemic Kid

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9. @Mrco1

10.


----------



## Robert Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm getting some unexpected hilarity from this thread with the other halves swooping in to change the colour on you guys! 😂 Although to be fair, at least you've run it past them. Mine doesn't know I'm about to spend hundreds on a coffee grinder. 😟


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Robert Fox said:


> I'm getting some unexpected hilarity from this thread with the other halves swooping in to change the colour on you guys! 😂 Although to be fair, at least you've run it past them. Mine doesn't know I'm about to spend hundreds on a coffee grinder. 😟


 Not told mine either 😱


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Robert Fox said:


> I'm getting some unexpected hilarity from this thread with the other halves swooping in to change the colour on you guys! 😂 Although to be fair, at least you've run it past them. Mine doesn't know I'm about to spend hundreds on a coffee grinder. 😟


 Clearly didn't tell her the price and made sure to show her the pictures from google images (sans price) 😁

What was worse was trying to explain to the friends we'd taken to a national park in the middle of nowhere why I had to be near the visitor centre (with signal) at exactly 2pm 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @The Systemic Kid

8 @Eiffel

9

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6.

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9. @Mrco1

10.

Mrs Systemic has decided 'we' would prefer white so have moved my choice accordingly. Peace restored.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Scwheeler said:


> Clearly didn't tell her the price and made sure to show her the pictures from google images (sans price) 😁
> 
> What was worse was trying to explain to the friends we'd taken to a national park in the middle of nowhere why I had to be near the visitor centre (with signal) at exactly 2pm 🤷‍♂️


 Haha always a good idea to use photos as you know they will scroll down to look for a price. When mine asks how much a Mignon is my answer will be "around £200" which is true and luckily they all look pretty similar at a quick glance 🤭


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

My bank balance (not recovered from the unexpected Londinium, and the unplanned laptop replacement due to excessive floor-laptop contact) tells me to move away from this thread before I spend more money.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

P1Fanatic said:


> around £200" which is true and luckily they all look pretty similar at a quick glance


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

AndyDClements said:


> My bank balance (not recovered from the unexpected Londinium, and the unplanned laptop replacement due to excessive floor-laptop contact) tells me to move away from this thread before I spend more money.


 Can't, unfortunately ! 😃


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I am very Surprised that these are hanging around so long. I thought that they would have gone so fast that @DavecUKwould have burnt fingers from trying to update the page so fast


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> I am very Surprised that these are hanging around so long. I thought that they would have gone so fast that @DavecUKwould have burnt fingers from trying to update the page so fast


 Who knows, perhaps it's having to be a bronze sponsor or better, or perhaps thread has passed some people by?

I suspect many have not seen it.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I suspect many have not seen it.


 And that's partly why I'm not doing the actions to put my name down. I don't need a Niche yet, and think it's better to leave the spaces for those members who simply haven't noticed this route. I have to admit I missed it initially, it's in the Niche Zero forum so the title makes sense, but if you don't notice where it is you may not immediately think "Next drop of Niche Zero".


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Who knows, perhaps it's having to be a bronze sponsor or better


 Like others, I'd been toying with the idea of Bronze for a while as I've become more active on the forum. I've learned a lot from being a member and I'm happy to give something back to keep the forum going , and offer my (somewhat limited) knowledge where it will help others. The Niche offer was the incentive to finally do so.

I was surprised that the latest drop went so fast with the release of the Solo which has better availability and toyed with the idea of getting one myself but after reading the reviews, forum experiences and my inherent dislike for Chinese no name brands ( ie brands that are manufactured by one company and sold by a few others under different names), I decided Niche is the way to go

so many thanks again Dave for organising this and going the extra Mike for my white one.


----------



## Simon (Sep 2, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> @Simon you have to take out bronze sponsorship to be able to join the list. Need to hurry up not to miss out.
> 
> If you want one of these grinders, there are two conditions:
> 
> ...


 Added bronze membership. Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Simon I put you on for a black one as request, thanks for helping out the forum

*1 White and 1 black left*

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @The Systemic Kid

8 @Eiffel

9

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @Simon

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9. @Mrco1

10.


----------



## JmsM (Apr 7, 2021)

@DavecUKCould I get the remaining white one please? Just signed up for Bronze. Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JmsM said:


> @DavecUKCould I get the remaining white one please? Just signed up for Bronze. Thanks!


 Done

*1 black Niche left only*

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @The Systemic Kid

8 @Eiffel

9 @JmsM

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @Simon

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9. @Mrco1

10.


----------



## crazyp (Mar 13, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Done
> 
> *1 black Niche left only*
> 
> ...


 @DavecUK

Could I please pinch the last Black one....I thought I'd sleep on it assuming they'd be all gone but since it's still there it'd be rude not to. I'm sorting out the subscription as I write...

Thank you!

Edited to add: Subscription sorted. This feature should be advertised more - didn't know this existed and would have been happy to support even without the Niche deal. So much info available and so much support!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

crazyp said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> Could I please pinch the last Black one....I thought I'd sleep on it assuming they'd be all gone but since it's still there it'd be rude not to. I'm sorting out the subscription as I write...
> 
> Thank you!


 Done....there are no more Niche grinders left....thank you all for supporting the forum. I will forward the list to Niche today and they will contact you by your forum e-mail, or any specially provided one I already have.

*NO GRINDERS LEFT*

White

1 @adamk

2 @OldFruity

3 @Ando

4 @mtjones55

5 @iJim

6 @Lawn

7 @The Systemic Kid

8 @Eiffel

9 @JmsM

10 @whay

11. @Nightrider_1uk

Black

1. @Alpesh

2. @morlo1

3. @CafeColando

4. @sean2earth

5. @Adam Greenwood

6. @Simon

7. @Scwheeler

8. @Robert Fox

9. @Mrco1

10. @crazyp


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Done....there are no more Niche grinders left....thank you all for supporting the forum. I will forward the list to Niche today and they will contact you by your forum e-mail, or any specially provided one I already have.


 Once again, Many thanks Dave.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sent the list off to Niche, you will get contacted next week...don't worry if it's late in the week.


----------



## crazyp (Mar 13, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Sent the list off to Niche, you will get contacted next week...don't worry if it's late in the week.


 Thank you, we'll all be waiting patiently / impatiently until then...

Now due to my poor planning a new Lelit MaraX Bianca arrives on Monday. So until the Niche arrives I'll be using.....pre-ground coffee. Does that get me kicked off this forum? 😆


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

crazyp said:


> Now due to my poor planning a new Lelit MaraX Bianca arrives on Monday. So until the Niche arrives I'll be using.....pre-ground coffee. Does that get me kicked off this forum? 😆


 No...using preground will be punishment enough...as you will find out! 🤣


----------



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Sent the list off to Niche, you will get contacted next week...don't worry if it's late in the week.


 Damn, looks like I missed out.

Will this ever happen again? I would be interested


----------



## whay (Apr 5, 2021)

crazyp said:


> Thank you, we'll all be waiting patiently / impatiently until then...
> 
> Now due to my poor planning a new Lelit MaraX Bianca arrives on Monday. So until the Niche arrives I'll be using.....pre-ground coffee. Does that get me kicked off this forum? 😆


 I just bought a hario skerton pro for £45. Looks like it's going to be two months of arm/wrist exercise before the niche arrives.


----------



## crazyp (Mar 13, 2021)

whay said:


> Looks like it's going to be two months of arm/wrist exercise before the niche arrives.


 Hey I'm pretty excited too, but not that excited. 🍆

All joking aside thanks for the idea - I'll look into that. I thought about a hand grinder but didn't want to drop another £130+ on a JX because I'm still smarting from the Niche + Bianca outlay....!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Note there are a handful of espresso compatible hand grinders on the market. They have stainless steel burrs and the capability for fine adjustment. Grinding to espresso fineness with a ceramic burr is a lot of work and not likely to be a pleasant experience (2-3mins) - you may need to pull 2 or 3 shots to get dialled in.

I'm not trying to be a downer, but I bought a Skerton which did not last long at all - I couldn't hack the slowness when doing V60s. I would have saved more in the long run by buying my JX at the outset.


----------



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Gah...no sponsorship dosh for the forum then....but perhaps we will convince you with the next benefit. 🤣😉


 Ha, funnily enough after I had bought the Zero, I did go off to look at the new sponsorship (new to me, it's been a good couple of years since I spent any time on here) but the first link I found in my settings told me there was no sponsorship options available. Will need to catch up and no doubt read whatever I've missed!


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Luverdark said:


> Will this ever happen again? I would be interested


 I asked exactly that too, and the answer (paraphrasing) from Dave was "I'll try".

I took that to mean he hopes so, but it's down to whether the guys at Niche go for it again. It's their call, really.

So unless Dave comes back and says "Sorry but that was it", I'd suggest keeping your eyes open. This time at least, the White list filled up pretty damn quick.

And if I'm reading the situation wrong. no doubt Dave will put me right.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@CoffeePhilE I'll try, but I'm not super hopeful, with so many people waiting, it's a big ask....


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Good morning everyone,

I received my email this morning to claim the niche, it was from a James Nicholson and Dave was Cc'd in the email, just posting in case any of you guys miss it.

Can't wait for it to come. Roll on June!


----------



## OldFruity (Jan 22, 2021)

Morning @Mrco1.

Same here, just completed my order.

Thanks again @DavecUK


----------



## eyeabee (Mar 5, 2021)

I received my Niche last Friday and I have to say I am absolutely won over with the improvement in my espresso - I'd been using my original Feldgrind up until that point (with a Robot) but often struggling with a lack of sweetness in the cup (I predominantly drink lighter roasts).

With the Niche there are noticeably less fines, much fluffier grinds and it results in a consistently more balanced drink. I guess my sample size is small given I've only used three different beans so far but so far so good, it's just so easy to use (not to mention the time-saving compared to hand-grinding!).


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

I have just completed it as well, many thanks @DavecUK!


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks @DavecUK ! I've also completed my order for a white Niche


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi All. Did anybodyhavetrouble paying with a Credit Card, it won't recognise mine 😒


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Hi All. Did anybodyhavetrouble paying with a Credit Card, it won't recognise mine 😒


 Wouldn't work with my debit card either Hmmmm


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Wouldn't work with my debit card either Hmmmm


 I'm not on the list myself so no experience with the process but are they both with the same bank? Maybe hitting a fraud filter. With natwest at least such transactions flag and you can login to their bank app and approve it.


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

This happened to me last week when I tried to buy my niche through the standard process, but no issue this time around for me


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

P1Fanatic said:


> I'm not on the list myself so no experience with the process but are they both with the same bank?


 No both different


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

All sorted now, didn't notice requirement for post code after cvc number


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Still not managed to pay for this yet. For some reason, they keep having hiccups their end, not even getting put through to bank or credit card company. Don't know what to do next other than keep trying.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Successful payment this time. Finally.....


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Big shoutout to @DavecUKfor organising this.


----------



## CafeColando (Apr 5, 2021)

Successfully completed my order this morning. Now the anticipation and waiting can start in earnest. Huge thanks to @DaveC for organising this opportunity.


----------



## mtjones55 (Dec 30, 2017)

completed my order today,

Thanks again Dave


----------



## crazyp (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks all for mentioning this - had to fish this out of junk and wouldn't have noticed otherwise!


----------



## whay (Apr 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Sent the list off to Niche, you will get contacted next week...don't worry if it's late in the week.


 Thank you Dave for organising all this. I did receiver the email containing the link from Niche yesterday, and one from you today.

Unfortunately my wife was made redundant only a few days ago. After having discucions with her, we don't think it is the best time right now to purchase such an expensive appliance.

(She did mention that I could go ahead with the payment on the credit card then resell it on eBay and make some profit, and it would definitely help a lot with our current situation. But I don't think it is fair for the members of this forum. After all this deal was brought to all members by Dave, and he personally didn't make any profits from it. Can I afford a £500 appliance right now? Probably not. But do I need £200 profit for reselling it and betraying my conscience? Absolutely not! )

I hope I am not causing too much trouble for you @DavecUK But would it be possible to give this WHITE unit to someone from this forum who still wants it by simply forward the link to them? (May I suggest whoever replied to this post first gets the unit?) Or is it easier to just ignore the link and let this unit fall into the next launch on indiegogo?

Sorry for the trouble. I hope I will be able to afford Niche zero soon. I was so close.

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

whay said:


> Thank you Dave for organising all this. I did receiver the email containing the link from Niche yesterday, and one from you today.
> 
> Unfortunately my wife was made redundant only a few days ago. After having discucions with her, we don't think it is the best time right now to purchase such an expensive appliance.
> 
> ...


 It's something I can put in the original thread, and we can give anyone that spots it a fair chance to claim it under the old conditions. Niche won't lose any sleep about whether you claim it or not, they will sell it fast enough. I'm sorry to hear about your wifes job...that's bad, a few of my friends are in the same position.

If you want me to arrange a refund of your Bronze membership, just send me a pm and I will arrange it....no shame in it if times are tough for you.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

T*here is one white Niche available. *Under the same conditions as before, if you missed out in the scuffle for grinders in this months Drop.

*Who will be first to claim it!*

*







*


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi @DavecUK If this is still available then I will take it. Let me know and I will PM my email address.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RDC8 said:


> Hi @DavecUK If this is still available then I will take it. Let me know and I will PM my email address.


 it does need bronze sponsorship (not Bronze light).

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58386-the-next-drop/?do=embed&comment=835608&embedComment=835608&embedDo=findComment


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

ahhh ... no worries. I should have read all of the back-story. My bad!


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Hi Dave,

Please can I claim the last white Niche - I have signed up for Bronze sponsorship a moment ago


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Woops forgot to tag, @DavecUK - see above


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

RDC8 said:


> ahhh ... no worries. I should have read all of the back-story. My bad!


 the bronze sponsorship is worth every penny. Hurry up! 😃


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GriffGraff_91 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Please can I claim the last white Niche - I have signed up for Bronze sponsorship a moment ago


 @GriffGraff_91It's yours...pm me with your e-mail


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Yay, thanks @DavecUKfor arranging this for the community! 

I have PM'd you


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

@whay .... Sorry to hear of the redundancy. My wife is being made redundant effective end of this year. The difference is, she's using the opportunity to retire early and can't wait. But I do feel for you two.

Also, sorry to see you have to give up the Niche but it does, in the circumstances, make sense. I have to say, declining to use the opportunity to ebay it is very honourable, especially in those circumstances. Kudos to you, sir.


----------



## Matkandu (Sep 16, 2020)

My Sage kicked the bucket yesterday so now the question is how long can I go without espresso to try and secure the next drop.... 😪


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Matkandu said:


> My Sage kicked the bucket yesterday so now the question is how long can I go without espresso to try and secure the next drop.... 😪


----------



## Matkandu (Sep 16, 2020)

Gav86 said:


> View attachment 56768


 😮 Finally ditching the indigogo model? 🤞🤞


----------



## Matkandu (Sep 16, 2020)

Website is up buuuuuut no stock


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

My guess is they will still limit stock but process through their own site now rather than indiegogo.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gav86 said:


> My guess is they will still limit stock but process through their own site now rather than indiegogo.


 Why would they limit stock?


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Why would they limit stock?


 To keep the hype and control sales to balance manufacture? It would be great to see it open and not limited as their next business step however


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They are unlikely to stock more than they can sell just as retailers don't. So other than people paying direct I doubt if much will change from buying off Indiegogo. Maybe larger batches but what they currently do works for them. Indiegogo will have been taking a cut. Card companies will now.

If they held off selling all of them they could make it buy and receive next day. Numbers would still be limited and in some ways they still don't have any competition.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gav86 said:


> My guess is they will still limit stock but process through their own site now rather than indiegogo.


 Informed privileged opinion, or rubbish matey?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> They are unlikely to stock more than they can sell just as retailers don't.
> 
> If they held off selling all of them they could make it buy and receive next day. Numbers would still be limited and in some ways they still don't have any competition.


 John, cannot agree matey. They can sell every one they can produce at the moment. When sales decline then you may be right. Remembering production is now done in China it makes sense to ship as many as you can to reduce that cost, and sell them as fast as you can to recoup. Perhaps once global lockdown is finished, then things may catch up


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> John, cannot agree matey


 I think there always will be a problem. Say they ordered 10,000 they would have to carry the cost until they did sell. Silly number I know but illustrates the problem but how long would it take to make them?

The other aspect is making the bits they are made up of. A Niche factory would need some rather expensive equipment. The equipment needs to pay for itself. It wont if it sits around idle or that will be reflected in the cost. I'd assume probably accurately that the bits are made by a company or companies that do similar work. The kit needed will be used to produce parts of other things. They have the same problem. They will install more gear when it can pay for itself and in the fields I work in that means orders. Companies that have spare capacity are different. The last company I worked for were good at finding that. Often some one had to creep in and remove tooling before the receiver arrived.

Early mention of the possibility of there being a retailer margin might change things


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gav86 said:


> To keep the hype and control sales to balance manufacture? It would be great to see it open and not limited as their next business step however


 An interesting view...although it's not one I share.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Informed privileged opinion, or rubbish matey?


 Rubbish....


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

One of it's interesting aspects is that there are a lot out there and no one seems to selling them and trying something else. Some are comparing with the new kid on the block and some are buying that instead. Be interesting to see how this works out eventually. It often takes a while to see what's what with grinders.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gav86 said:


> Rubbish....


 Speculation is always interesting, the views a fertile mind dreams up is always of interest to me. It's how we come up with new ideas. I've talked a lot of "rubbish" in my time and some of my best ideas have come from it. So it's never rubbish rubbish......just spitballing.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Stock is currently live on the website. Black UK out of stock but white is available for a June delivery....


----------



## Matkandu (Sep 16, 2020)

Gav86 said:


> Stock is currently live on the website. Black UK out of stock but white is available for a June delivery....


 Cheers Gav!

Saw your notification and pulled the trigger quick smart!

The solo was super tempting as well but unknown delivery date and not the same proven track record as the Niche I think this makes sense as the grinder for me.

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Just checked and both colours with UK plug remain in stock. This is at 20:27


----------



## Matkandu (Sep 16, 2020)

All sold out at 21:34


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Gav86 said:


> To keep the hype and control sales to balance manufacture? It would be great to see it open and not limited as their next business step however


 I actually think this could be a move to make it harder for touting. If you announce when all your stock will come online it is worth organising multiple people/bots to order at that time. It's a very different proposition to real-time monitor stock levels and then place orders if they are sporadically made available.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Matkandu said:


> All sold out at 21:34


 There is a white one on the forum for June delivery by a forum sponsor, *it's not being profiteered on.*

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/95-white-niche-zero-june-delivery/?do=embed


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, got a notification from the DPD app this afternoon, stating that they are expecting my parcel from Niche shortly. Anybody else receive this and is this likely? Wasn't expecting it until at least mid June.


----------



## OldFruity (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrco1 said:


> Hey everyone, got a notification from the DPD app this afternoon, stating that they are expecting my parcel from Niche shortly. Anybody else receive this and is this likely? Wasn't expecting it until at least mid June.


 Same here @Mrco1. Pleasant surprise to say the least🙂


----------



## CafeColando (Apr 5, 2021)

Mrco1 said:


> Hey everyone, got a notification from the DPD app this afternoon, stating that they are expecting my parcel from Niche shortly. Anybody else receive this and is this likely? Wasn't expecting it until at least mid June.


 June delivery? I have had the DPD notification. Looks like its already on its way. Due tomorrow. How good is that!


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

CafeColando said:


> Due tomorrow. How good is that!


 Same here, exciting news!


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Buzzing with this haha, totally unexpected


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Very exciting - initially thought it was spam and had to double-check as I wasn't expecting it...


----------



## Matkandu (Sep 16, 2020)

Likewise!

My espresso drought is finally over! ☕🎉


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Same here ! Due to be delivered tomorrow ! Exciting !


----------



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)

Same here. How do I explain to my wife why I need two grinders?


----------



## Simon (Sep 2, 2012)

Mine too! Happy days. Thanks again.


----------



## Stijn (Mar 15, 2021)

Mrco1 said:


> Hey everyone, got a notification from the DPD app this afternoon, stating that they are expecting my parcel from Niche shortly. Anybody else receive this and is this likely? Wasn't expecting it until at least mid June.


 Yes! Mine too. And the DPD tracker just got updated, shipping from Italy to UK (which was another surprise)


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

Same here... Only fly in the ointment is that I was hoping to swap my UK model for one with a Euro-plug (as it was not clear to me that the deal on this forum was limited to UK grinders). I had been in touch with Niche about it... but sadly this won't happen.

Still happy to get my grinder with the knowledge that the only difference with the Euro model is the plug


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Eiffel You can just pop it into a plug adaptor, you can get some quite compact ones now. I use this type (I think I paid £3 for mine.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/VGUARD-European-Adapter-Adaptor-Electronic-White/dp/B088M2CH76/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1QG14E8O4EVTZ&dchild=1&keywords=eu+to+uk+plug+adapter&qid=1620246180&sprefix=eu+to+uk%2Caps%2C171&sr=8-3

Just don't use the £1 deathdaptor type

Sorry being stupid...in Europe I use something similar to this.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gadgets-Hut-UK-European-description-White/dp/B079NT1RMG/ref=bmx_1?pd_rd_w=1Fwv3&pf_rd_p=6398e171-4f42-4318-a493-6aac0e34c3e5&pf_rd_r=HKMRFXY3D0B3R5XX7BJS&pd_rd_r=2d60d47a-5ad4-48ea-a832-164ddb826fb8&pd_rd_wg=jW3yV&pd_rd_i=B079NT1RMG&psc=1


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

@DavecUK Thanks ! I'm familiar with using adapters and replacing plugs on equipment as I split my time between the England and the continent. A molded Schucko plug would have been ideal, but decent Euro plugs such as this IP44 rated one https://www.amazon.fr/Brennenstuhl-1375641-Fiche-étanche-câble/dp/B00FF9KRCM/ref=sr_1_35?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=IP44+prise&qid=1620248359&sr=8-35 are quite cheap and easy to install.

No big deal in effect 😉


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Woo Hoo, Mine too, email had gone to junk folder so I didn't see it as I don't check that folder. Have to hurry to Lidi in the morning to get some beans to run through it.

Better tell the missus that its coming

Thanks @DavecUK


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Phew, I am glad, I have mine on the way today too and being last to the party, I was worried that my delivery might have been an exception.

Whilst I love my 1zpresso JX Pro, I won't miss having to hand grind 4+ coffees in a row for guests!

Thanks again @DavecUK!


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

Mine has just arrived and has already found its place in the kitchen  Many thanks @DavecUK!


----------



## JmsM (Apr 7, 2021)

Mine has just arrived too! Thanks again @DavecUK


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

Mine just arrived and has already been put to the test with my Magnifica 4200s full automatic 🙃 (Using the Niche and the grinder bypass on the coffee maker gives me much finer control over the brew time, solving the issue I faced with the stepped grinder of this Delonghi machine).

Initial impressions are pretty good, although the wooden feet cover, and plastic lid are wobbly (rubber gaskets / thin washers will fix this), and the power cord was stuck inside. The calibration was off (and may need adjusting once the burrs become seasoned). It is much quieter than I anticipated, and feels pretty solid while not being too big.

Thanks @DavecUK !


----------



## crazyp (Mar 13, 2021)

Received here, not had any time to spend with it but just tested it quickly.

Initial impressions seem very good, first time I've hit 9 bar pressure on the Bianca (been using pre-ground as a stop gap) and all seems good.

I like that the cord was inside the machine but knowing how hard to pull to get it out is tricky - surely at some point you're pulling on the electronics rather than any spare cord!?!

😀


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice quick turnaround then. Are these all ones that Dave sorted for forum users or a mix of those and folk ordering via indiegogo.


----------



## Matkandu (Sep 16, 2020)

P1Fanatic said:


> Nice quick turnaround then. Are these all ones that Dave sorted for forum users or a mix of those and folk ordering via indiegogo.


 I ordered mine via the new website just after it went live not via the forum so i'm guessing it's most people who were a part of the June order.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Eiffel Feet are meant to be slightly loose as it actually sits on the metal bolt with the rubber bottom...This means the feet won't split.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Cant believe it arrived when I'm fasting (although not moaning a month early!). Had to make a flat white for the misses and get her to describe the taste 😂

Thanks for arranging Dave.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Ran 700g of cheap Aldi beans through it this evening, gonna use usual beans tomorrow and see what I get. Have not checked the calibration asa've assumed that it has bee factory set.

Was thinking about giving it a proper clean to remove the traces of those awful Aldi beans but i not clear on the cleaning instructions, The manual says to remove the bean funnel by unscrewing (ok no problem), then remove outer burrs. Does no say how; I'm assuming you use the box spanner to remove the bolt on top of the burrs at this point then remove the outer burrs. I didn't want assume and break it before i've made coffee with it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Nightrider_1uk I would watch this @DAvecuk video first of all matey. You are not going to detect a difference in taste by running 700 gms through. Needs to be 5 kg at minimum and is better after 10 kg


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

> 5 hours ago, dfk41 said:
> 
> @Nightrider_1uk I would watch this @DAvecuk video first of all matey. You are not going to detect a difference in taste by running 700 gms through. Needs to be 5 kg at minimum and is better after 10 kg


 Thanks @dfk41 for the video link, will watch this with interest, I understand about the burrs needing 10k through them before becoming seasoned, i'm just giving them a head start. i'll grab a few bags every now and then to help speed the process.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Nightrider_1uk Rinning even a small amount like 700g through them knocks off the rough edges. I basically used it be as normal, and it soon runs in. 😁


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> @Nightrider_1uk Rinning even a small amount like 700g through them knocks off the rough edges. I basically used it be as normal, and it soon runs in. 😁


 That hopefully was the plan, just to knock the rough edges off, I haven't the time (or patience) to run 10kg through. Used it in anger this morning with the last of my Mystery Mk 13, Need to dial in as too long an extraction time, but was surprisingly drinkable..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> I haven't the time (or patience) to run 10kg through


 IMO, seasoning is overrated. I doubt you'd notice any meaningful difference in the cup. Judging by my usage, I must have ran 10kg through 13 months later. 🙂


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> That hopefully was the plan, just to knock the rough edges off, I haven't the time (or patience) to run 10kg through. Used it in anger this morning with the last of my Mystery Mk 13, Need to dial in as too long an extraction time, but was surprisingly drinkable..


 I think it's a depends. For instance I didn't realise that some running in was likely to make a difference until I dropped my usual dose a little - just shifting from 14g to 13.5.  I sometimes go to great lengths to find the real max for a basket and 1/2g is significant but usually not very. The bean may matter as well.

How much for the effect which wasn't bad really anyway - I'd say maybe a couple of kg. I just drank it. Over time the grind setting needed to go finer and finer. Taste changes so slow it wouldn't be easy to detect them - for me and my bean anyway.

The other point though - any grinder, 10kg is generally seen as what is needed to fully run the burrs in. Doesn't matter which really assuming they are commercial level burrs. It's very clear from I have a new grinder posts that lots don't notice. At the other end of the scale there are people like @dfk41 who has one hell of a lot of experience.  He really does know what he is doing. Me well I have drunk a lot of the same bean since I started. I'm likely to notice changes with that bean and between different grinders.

Niche in real terms is almost unbelievably convenient. It just leaves the flat versus conical debate.  Another nightmare. Having just done it what is the point of using a burr type that reduces acidity of a light roast bean to such an extent that the tasting notes become garbage.

Me and my max basket load, yes with the bean I have always drunk but any others I deliberately under fill. It's so much easier.


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Finally got round to unboxing the Niche Zero today.

Having spent 5 months using the Specialita I felt like a complete noob with the Niche today.

A few initial observations:

1. the grounds compared to the specialita were more uniform had very little clumping - nice

2. the static unfortunately was a lot higher (I'm avoiding RDT as advised by Dave)

3. getting a donut extraction as a result of using the dosing cup (was getting a more even extraction with the Specialita dosing directly into the portafilter). The walls of the dosing cup go quite deep into the basket and create a ring which I'm guessing is causing this.

4. still need to dial in the beans, first too fast, second better and third too slow - this I'll sort out

I use a distribution tool and also mixed the grounds with a chopstick.

Any suggestions over avoiding the donut extraction and reducing static?

Regards

Alpesh


----------

